# kleine Aufgaben zum dringende Lösung



## dreambox_1234 (24. Apr 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben Forum Mitglieder 

ich hatte folgende 3 kleine Aufgaben zum Lösen.

Hoffe ihr kommt damit zurecht ???:L

Vielen Dank an euch schon mal im voraus 

*1. Zufallszahlen Programmieren-Grundlagen:*

a)
Schreiben Sie ein Programm (Zufallszahl), dass 100 Zufallszahlen zieht und in einem entsprechenden Array (gezogeneZahlen) abspeichert.
b)
Kopieren Sie das Array (gezogeneZahlen) in ein weiteres Array (sortiertBubblesort) und sortieren Sie dieses Array mit dem Bubble-Sort-Algorithmus.
Geben Sie das sortierte Array auf dem Bildschirm aus.
c)
Kopieren Sie das Array (gezogeneZahlen) in ein weiteres Array (sortiert???). 

Sortieren Sie dieses Array mit einem anderen Sortieralgorithmus ihrer Wahl. (z.B.: Sortierverfahren â€“ Wikipedia)

Geben Sie dieses Ergebnis auch auf dem Bildschirm aus.
d)
Bestimmen Sie welcher Algorithmus schneller sortiert hat. (Tipp: Es könnte sein, dass Sie die Anzahl der gezogenen Zufallszahlen erhöhen müssen.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2. Fibonacci-Reihe-Rekursion:*

Hier fragt man sich gleich: "Was ist das denn, Fibonacci-Reihe?” Und hier die Antwort: 
Jede Zahl in einer Fibonacci-Reihe ist die Summe der zwei vorangegangenen Zahlen! 
Hier ein einfaches Beispiel:

0+1=1 

                              1+4=5

1+1=2 

                              4+5=9

1+2=3 

                               9+14=23

2+3=5 

                              14+23=37

3+5=8 

                              23+37=60

8+13=21 

                           37+60=97

13+21=34 

                         60+97=157

21+34=55 

                         97+157=254

Aufgabe:
Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm (Name: Hauptprogramm.java) mit einer Methode (getFibonacci). 

Diese Methode soll über eine Rekursion z.B. getFibonacci(10) den Wert 55 ausgeben.
Informationen zur Berechnung der Fibonacci-Folge finden Sie unter: Fibonacci-Folge â€“ Wikipedia
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*3. Ein Spiel mit 4 Spielern:*


Es gibt ein Spiel mit 1 bis 4 Spielern.
Das Spiel besteht aus 1 bis 10 Runden
In jeder Runde wird eine Zufallszahl aus 1 bis 10 gezogen.
Jeder Spieler besitzt:


einen Name
einen Vorname
einen Kontostand z.B. 5000 Points
einen Einsatz z.B. 5 Points (wird nur einmal für das ganze Spiel gesetzt)
eine Zahl, auf die der Spieler setzt z.B. 6 (wird nur einmal für das ganze Spiel gesetzt)
Wird die Zahl in der Runde gezogen bekommt der Spieler das 10-fache seines Einsatz zum Kontostand hinzugefügt.
Wurde die Zahl nicht gezogen, wird der Einsatz vom Kontostand abgezogen.
Hat der Spieler kein Guthaben mehr, hat er verloren.
Gewinner ist wer nach allen Runden den höchsten Kontostand besitzt.
----------------
Das Spiel gibt die Kontostände aller Spieler aus.
Es gibt eine Analyse welche Zufallszahl wie oft gezogen wurde.
------------------








Die Klassen dürfen durch eigene Methoden und Attribute erweitert werden, wenn dieses nach Ihrer Meinung sinnvoll ist.

Fehler: person Person [ ] bitte in spieler Spieler [ ] tauschen


----------



## AntiMuffin (24. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
wo hast du jetzt ein Problem? 
Oder Denkst du das wir die Aufgaben für dich machen ? 

P.S. Dieses Thema gehört nicht in diese Kategorie, eher unter Java Anfänger Fragen, oder in Hausaufgaben.


----------



## dreambox_1234 (24. Apr 2015)

ok, danke.

Es sind kleine Aufgaben die ich im Skript gefunden habe und komme damit nicht wirklich klar....wäre nett, wenn ich Lösung dafür bekomme.

Man kann auch Hausaufgaben dazu sagen für das Verständnis und Vorbereitung.

Versuche ich in Java Anfänger rein zu posten dann.


----------



## dreambox_1234 (24. Apr 2015)

Aufgabe 1-2 ist gelöst! 

brauche Aufgabe 3 noch


----------

